# This Weekends Hunt Looks GREAT!!!



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

We have been scouting a field for snows and blues up north, as of last night, there was well over 20,000-40,000 birds in the area. It looks really promising with the forcast of snow on saturday morning. I will be sure to let you guys know what happens on monday. We finally broke out the Snow and Blue Decoy Trailer last night, and started getting some stuff lined up. I can't wait to get a good shoot in on snows and blues. We watched it this morning as well, and wow, it was like every bird in the area was funneling into one field. Never seen so many birds in on field before. Can't wait to watch em start raining down like snow, lol. I will post our results. I am hoping to get some pictures as well. Laters all.

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

We hunted this evening for ducks around the Grand Forks area and I couldn't believe all of the snow geese. I mean, it was like the spring migration. I had no idea they'd be that amout this far East! Wish I could set up for them...they was a solid line of 'em headin north for about a half hour. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, to put this into words exactly, this weekend SUCKED, lol. The birds didn't come as far as expected when we set up. We still managed to limit out on honkers and mallards, with 18 snows and blues mixed in there, but the majority of the birds decided to stay up in our neighbors to the north. It was a major let down, but then again, thats hunting. So I don't have any major news on hammering snows and blues, they are around, but they are being a little difficult, lol. Sorry boys, have to try em again next weekend.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wouldnt get excited until Canada gets some MAJOR weather. Its the same old thing every year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow...limits on mallards,honkers and 18 snows is a major letdown??? :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My thoughts exactly Ken!!!!


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

we sure ahve been missing the ducks and geese here in the central part of the state...need some weather in Canada. I think the water moved things east a bit also, which would make snese with all the birds by GF.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

The thing is, with the numbers of snows and blues we had seen in the fields the night before, looked alot better then when it was snowing out. They just didn't cross the border that day, hard to say, just another day in the field. I didn't mean that it was a total loss, but we were just expecting more shooting on snows and blues. Honkers and Mallards are always nice, but we shoot those every weekend, I enjoy snows and blues, and we don't get to hunt them much. I was upset we didn't get into the snows and blues better, thats all. Don't get me wrong, I love honkers and mallards, but nothing bets snows and blues in my opinion. AS LONG, as you get them little Prarie Carp to decoy, thats all. 8)


----------



## Wad Master (Sep 28, 2005)

Come on Ken, I had a good point!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wad Master....since this is your first post on this website.....what point? :eyeroll:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> Wad Master....since this is your first post on this website.....what point? :eyeroll:


yeah thats what I was thinking? :-?


----------

